# Zed built autotek bass thrust series



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*~*~* AUTOTEK Model 7300 BTS *~*~* BASS THRUST SERIES *RARE* ZED CAR AUDIO AMP | eBay


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow ,that seems a bit high on the price..Ive seen 7600's go for almost half of that..lol


----------



## mullenmullen (May 1, 2010)

I agree,might want to cut that price in half if you want to move it.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

That thing wont do 1200 watts...


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

yea there are alot of problems with this auction..


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow this guy has problems in all of his auctions ...lanzar 2200 for $450 and zed built??lol


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

I feel dumb. I didn't know Steve Mantz started out working for autotek.


----------

